# What is your typing speed???



## cohen

I thought i should do this. At school we used to have a program called "typequick" and i use to test myself on it.

http://www.typingtest.com - do the typing test

I'll post a pic of my soon.


----------



## cohen

*My Speed*

Here we go...


----------



## patrickv

this any good ?


----------



## patrickv

lol, sorry for the above i did the wrong test, here it is





ouch am not that good !!


----------



## cohen

wow!!!! i was going to say the top one is a bit wierd.


----------



## Punk

Mine is 55 WPM with 3 mistakes a minute


----------



## patrickv

vk3fcll said:


> wow!!!! i was going to say the top one is a bit wierd.



no it's not weird its on this page.
the one which says *playground*


----------



## cohen

patrickv said:


> no it's not weird its on this page.
> the one which says *playground*



I see...

Anyone else going to post their's???


----------



## MosIncredible

Took a larger screenshot to show my errors. Seems it's always the top row for me.


----------



## bigsaucybob

I got 85 wpm. Nice.


----------



## Calibretto

I got 45 WPM with 1.8 MPM

Not that great IMO.


----------



## jgotfire

I’m dyslexic so I type in word and copy and past.  I don’t think I will make a fool out my self and post my test results.


----------



## jbrdbr111x

How accurate is this test anyway?


----------



## Verve

bad, 37 wpm


----------



## javierislegend

51 wpm FTW! Lawl..


----------



## voyagerfan99

this was a combination of looking at they keys and not looking at the keys. I type much faster and make much fewer mistakes when I don't have to read anything and type at the same time, because I already know what I'm going to say. Oh; and I type with two fingers.


----------



## cohen

jbrdbr111x said:


> How accurate is this test anyway?



Not sure 

The guys one page 1.... well done with being the highest.... i thought i was quick...

Also i can touch type sometimes. 

Sometimes i have good day and i type really good and sometimes i have bad days


----------



## shenry

I did pretty good I thought.






Not the best not the worst.I'm happy with it. I used the one where you had to type playground over and over and over...


----------



## cohen

shenry said:


> . I used the one where you had to type playground over and over and over...



Ctrl + C Playground and then Ctrl + V Repeated


----------



## shenry

Lol. I just did the other test got much less.






I mainly suck at i's and k's.


----------



## fortyways

I think you have to type it without error for it to count, or at least be below the "acceptable rate."

This is drunk speed, by the way.

Drunk speed is faster than sober speed.


----------



## cohen

fortyways said:


> I think you have to type it without error for it to count, or at least be below the "acceptable rate."
> 
> This is drunk speed, by the way.



WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Trio

I can type as fast as 115wpm, but my average is 90. I'll take the test in a little while.


----------



## Cleric7x9

too many mistakes i guess


----------



## diduknowthat

This 1 mistake per minute thing is ridiculous...


----------



## MBGraphics

I got 75 WPM with 1 mistake  (Although I did this test during a "surgar crash" from drinkin a Monster a few hours ago.)


----------



## Irishwhistle

I'm OK with that.  I just don't like the mistakes.


----------



## kobaj




----------



## Irishwhistle

kobaj said:


>




That's the wrong test!


----------



## Sir Travis D

mines anyware from 20-60 fps.. I'm 14.. 0.0


----------



## cohen

Sir Travis D said:


> mines anyware from 20-60 fps.. I'm 14.. 0.0



I'm 14 and i still get around 50 to 80 wpm.


----------



## epidemik

65 wpm on this one. 
Ive gotten up to 80 on others.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

i get around 50-60, which isnt bad for never learning the right way


----------



## ristie616

lolololol man, i'm trying to take this test and I'm like "why do I keep messing up horribly?"

turns out my left hand was shifted over so that my four fingers were on sdfg instead of asdf
rofl man. DUNCE.


----------



## CamBlack

Wow I did a lot better then I expected. 

55 WPM
Words Typed: 75
Mistakes: 15
Which is 10.9 Mistakes per/min


----------



## newguy5

the thing i don't like about that is that i believe it is grammatically correct to use TWO spaces after you end a sentence, isn't it?  so i mess up every time a sentence ends because i thought 2 was accurate, not one space.


----------



## diduknowthat

newguy5 said:


> the thing i don't like about that is that i believe it is grammatically correct to use TWO spaces after you end a sentence, isn't it?  so i mess up every time a sentence ends because i thought 2 was accurate, not one space.



Hm I don't know. I've always used one. I think it's both standard.


----------



## theasian100

Thats ok i guess


----------



## G25r8cer

Wow I did horrible!! The ADD is not helping me though. LOL  I type alot faster when I know what im typing.


----------



## Steelshivan

92wpm with 12 mistakes.





Started off with 88wpm with 2 mistakes and kind of went downhill from there.  Next was an 87wpm with 7 mistakes.  The above was my last attempt.

Edit: I wasn't a big fan of this typing test.  The cursor messed me up and seemed to lag behind a bit.  I think many people would have done much better if you had the test on another piece of paper and didn't have to put up with that moving cursor thing moving just a little behind you.  On other tests I can get up to around 115wpm but generally hit about 108 or so.


----------



## diduknowthat

The irony of this is that you'll never be able to type so fast when you're writing an essay or something, as your brain can't really keep up with everything you want to type .


----------



## Steelshivan

diduknowthat said:


> The irony of this is that you'll never be able to type so fast when you're writing an essay or something, as your brain can't really keep up with everything you want to type .



Agreed.

I think for the most part typing tests to find your "max" or close are pointless.  But they do tend to give an idea about where someone might be at wpm-wise when comfortably typing with virtually no mistakes.  If I ever tried typing close to my "max" at say a job for any real length of time, my hands would freak out after about 20 minutes.


----------



## just a noob

i can do about 100 words/minute with sentances, but only for like 4 short sentances =\


----------



## TFT

I gave up, I'm a self taught "one finger" typer and although I started at tea time it got late and I went to bed.


----------



## fleety

S l o W


----------



## cohen

cohen said:


> I thought i should do this. At school we used to have a program called "typequick" and i use to test myself on it.
> 
> http://www.typingtest.com - do the typing test
> 
> I'll post a pic of my soon.



new one 

Found a new site, post yours, i just did it and in a min i can do 40WPM.... i can do better, i know i can 

If i am typing an essay or something like i am now, i can type faster but if try reading something off the screen and typing it, i'm not very good


----------



## GameMaster

Lol that's because you know what you're going to write but when taking a speed test you don't know and all the sentences don't make sense.

That's pretty normal. I type extremely fast I can tell ya.


----------



## madtownidiot

Net Speed:              133 WPM
(words/minute)                                   Accuracy:             84%                                   Gross Speed:              158 WPM
(words/minute)


----------



## Mez

lets just say mine is too slow to mention -.-

YAY 100th POST WOOT


----------



## G25r8cer

diduknowthat said:


> The irony of this is that you'll never be able to type so fast when you're writing an essay or something, as your brain can't really keep up with everything you want to type .



I am the exact opposite, well kinda. I can ype really fast if I know what im typing. But, if I have to copy a document or something like that then im really slow.


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> I am the exact opposite, well kinda. I can ype really fast if I know what im typing. But, if I have to copy a document or something like that then im really slow.



likewise.


----------



## mac550

i got 40 WPM with 5.5 MPM, not too bad as i am dyslexic, and i dont type that much


----------



## oscaryu1

Net Speed:  	69 WPM
(words/minute)
Accuracy: 	93%
Gross Speed: 	74 WPM
(words/minute)


----------



## lhuser

34 WPM

Slow, but I don't really care.


----------



## KJS

I have the app on Facebook =p








The 90wpm was the 1st time I ran the program, didn't really know what to do.


----------



## cohen

I'm going to get the app on my facebook  :d


----------

